# Home Sleep Tests-I work for a



## michelleperez21@hotmail.com (Jul 15, 2010)

Help!! 
I work for a sleep lab and we are considering adding Home Sleep Tests to our options available. We were told by the company who we recieved units from, Watermark, that the code to bill medicare is G0400 level II, and the code to bill commercial carriers is 95806,sleep study unattended. There are three G codes, G0398(Level IV), G0399( Level III) and G0400(Level II).
I checked the LCD's and they do list all codes under CPT and HCPCS,and but  do not list 95806 under medically necessary approved. Our credentialing person said that the 95806 was in our fee schdule and our contract. They are adding all G codes and 9 codes to contract.
 I have called Medicare for clarifcation on LCD article and they said they show 95806 and the G codes as active and cannot direct us on which code to bill.
If anyone has any idea or suggestions on which codes to use or a Medicare phone number I can contact to get some clarification, that would be great! Most appreciated,
Michelle


----------

